# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] Syncmaster 2494

## radiotimes

Κατ' αρχην Χρονια Πολλα και Καλη Χρονια σε ολους τους Συμφορουμιτες με ενα υγιες και δημιουργικο 2016!!!!!!!
Το θεμα μου αφορα μια Σαμσθνγ 24αρα που το προβλημα της ηταν οτι ανοιγε για λιγο και εσβηνε μετα απο ψαξιμο βρηκα τον Μ/Τ του ινβερτερ καμενο στο ενα τυλιγμα τον αντικατεστησα με αντιστοιχο και ενω ανοιγει κανονικα εχω την παρακατω εικονα.IMAG0015.jpg
Να προσθεσω οτι το πρωτο βημα ηταν να ανοιξω την οθονη και να ελενξω για καμμενες λαμπες.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να οφειλετε κατα την συναρμολογηση σε λαθος θεση των layer τα 2 απο τα 3 που εχει να μην τα εχω βαλει με την σωστη σειρα??
Και η μητρικη φαινετε ενταξει με μια πρωτη ματια που εριξα.

----------


## duvdev

Πιο πολύ για τα flex(καλωδιωταινίες) τις οθονης φένεται, μηπς τις έκανες καμιά ζημιά βγάζοντας την.

----------


## radiotimes

Δεν νομιζω.Γιατι τωρα εχασα και το χρωμα τελειως και το μενου δεν εμφανιζετε καθολου στην οθονη.Για board το κοβω.

----------

